# The new Bosch GCM12SD Miter Saw with articulating nuckles and no rails



## GMman

Very interesting and good to know the 5 stars, thanks Ellen for the review posting.


----------



## Manitario

Thanks for the review; I'm in the hunt for a new MS and this is definetely a front runner.


----------



## craftsman on the lake

Ellen, I've got the model like this but the slider. Had it for a couple years now and am impressed with Bosch stuff. I've got a few of their other tools too. I've been reading about this one and it looks like a promising improvement over other sliders. Great buy and I hope it continues to be all you expect.


----------



## ellen35

Deke,
Dust collection is so-so. I am in the process of hooking it into my HF dust collector. The little bag that comes with it is worthless… but they are on every SCMS I have ever used. I'll post more on dust collection in a couple of weeks when I have a better handle on it.


----------



## grizzman

your review sounds very promising for when the next saw is needed, i also have some other tools that are made by bosch and have been very pleased…now as for the kick when you first start it…i would recommend a new gym work out and buff up those arms for this new beefy motor…lol…...giving shots all day aint doin it…thanks ellen …good review…grizz


----------



## JasonWagner

Thanks for the review. I can't believe there's no soft start! However, I really do like the idea behind this saw. Congrats.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

The overpriced Festool is not even in the same league as the new Bosh GCM12SD. you have the best.


----------



## brunob

Ellen,
Thanks for the review. I'm with you - Festool is way too expensive.


----------



## moonls

I was certainly impressed with this saw too Ellen! You should get lots of use from this saw for years to come, and thanks for the opportunity to give it a "test drive"!


----------



## longgone

A fantastic saw…I have a bosch 10 " slider I bought about three years ago and it is great…but I sure would like to have this new model. Price is very good especially with all the quality features.
All miter saws seem to be so-so when it comes to dust collection and alot of innovation is required to collect dust.
I know you will love your saw…


----------



## donnyTop5

I've been shopping for chop saws these last few months, great review. Thanks for taking the time to post


----------



## Lenny

Nice review Ellen. Congratulations on the purchase and best wishes with your new toy!


----------



## HokieMojo

looks like quite the saw. congrats on the purchase. It is still a bit out of my price range, but for those with the means, I could see this being a great tool. very nicely written review.


----------



## patron

look's like some pretty fancy dancing

up front controls
and tucks in closer to the wall

glad you are moving up
and bosch is the way to go

most of the 'new' innovations
in tools
were started by bosch
then copied by others


----------



## NBeener

I've heard nothing but good things about this saw, since its release.

The fact that you GOT one … well … just pushes you one more step ahead in the "cooler than OTHER kids" race ;-)

Thanks for the review, and congrats on the purchase


----------



## richgreer

In my shop, the miter saw is used primarily for cutting long boards down to size. When I want a good clean cross cut, I go to the TS, but I can't easily put an 8' board on the TS. I say this because I don't think of my miter saw as a good woodworking tool. For me, it is more of a carpenter's tool.

Now, you have me wondering. Does this CSMS raise miter sawing to woodworking standards? Can it give me the good, clean, precise crosscuts I get from my TS? Maybe. I need to check this out further.

Thank you for the excellent review.

I noticed a reference to cutting grooves. What does that mean? Does this saw have the ability to be lowered to a specific height and cut a smooth groove in a board? If so, this CSMS is more like a RAS than any I have seen to date.


----------



## LateNightOwl

What a bunch of great features! What's not to love? Thanks for the excellent review, Ellen. This saw has been on my wish list since seeing the previews for it last year. Your review has helped nudge it up to my gotta have list!!

Since the unique wall-hugging feature is one of their big selling points, I am curious how much space it would actually save in the shop. My current *10"* CSMS takes up 38 1/2" front to back. What is the distance from the wall to the front of the 12" Bosch?


----------



## SteveW

I measured 33" from back to front of the miter knob on my saw.
and
I agree wholeheartedly, its a great saw.

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/1810


----------



## tierraverde

Richgreer,
I have the Makita slider and it has a bolt in a swivel that can be placed over a gusset to limit the down travel. So you could cut cross slots and I have done it.
Bad news is the arbor is too short for any Dado blades, so your stuck with whatever blade thickness you have.
Another detriment is unlike a RAS, with a stationary sliding beam, the small surface area of the bolt/gusset, when pressing down and sliding across, is very inaccurate when trying to hold consistent depth.
I would not recommend using sliding miter saws for slots.
I used for creating slots in a propeller hub for the blades on a simple no tolerances whirligig. It worked fine, but since then I make the propellers differently now so I wouldn't attempt to try this process again.
Hope this makes sense.


----------



## Dusty56

Excellent choice , Ellen : ) 
I have a Bosch 12" CMS and I swore it was going to be the last one I'd ever need to buy , but …...

ps : I also stepped up the quality of the cut with an awesome Freud blade after the factory blade started showing its age : )
Best wishes , my friend !


----------



## bonehead

I have had this saw for a couple months now and have not had the opportunity to really put it through its paces but for right now I am disappointed. When trying to miter a simple picture frame it is off. I tried to adjust it but it is still off. I think it is just the slop on the sliding mechanism. Maybe this is just inherent to the design. Nevertheless, it is disappointing not to achieve satisfactory results with a $700 miter saw doing a simple one dimensional miter. I'd like to return it. But I've not given up hope.

Scott


----------



## WoodLe

Thanks, this helps me out! I'm leaning towards buying this saw.


----------



## JeremyM

Great review, I will take a look at this saw


----------



## DavisFilton

I've been on the cusp of getting this saw. The lack of laser and its heavy weight are detering me…but I hear there are a few carts that are compatible with it.

Thanks for the post, the more I read about this saw from people who have one, the more I want it.
It will make my old makita jealous…lol


----------



## motthunter

I got it as a refurbished model, and I loved it straight from the box. It set up already spot on, and works like a dream.


----------



## manuka

Hi Ellen,
Hope you're as happy with your saw as I am with mine.
I wonder if I could ask you a question about the arbor size and blade bore.
You say you installed a Freud blade. Was that a 1" bore?
Also, do you happen to know if the arbor itself is 1", or whether it has a 5/8" to 1" adapter flange?

The reason for this question is that I have the New Zealand model which comes with a non-standard flange size that makes it inconvenient to buy blades (30mm). The arbor itself is 5/8". I'm trying to understand the size on the US version in order to decide whether to buy the US flange to convert my saw.

In advance, many thanks 
Wishing you a fun and relaxing holiday season


----------

